
Why Apple's Artificial Intelligence Acquisition Is Much Bigger Than Siri - jonbaer
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theopriestley/2015/10/03/why-apples-artificial-intelligence-acquisition-is-much-bigger-than-siri/
======
vbgeek67
cool

~~~
vbgeek67
nothing

